

Why Rubyists ignore concurrency - dreampeppers99
http://marcosccm.com/posts/why-rubyists-ignore-concurrency

======
darkxanthos
Concurrency and running 10 servers are equivalent. It may be very coarse
grained but process level concurrency is where things are MUCH easier (though
there are still pitfalls).

